# Boots Loyalty Card



## Trixie (16 Nov 2004)

has anyone got their's yet? 

I applied about 2 days (9/10/04) after they launched and have yet to receive it despite their accredited receipts saying you need to add the points to your card within 30 days - no card yet though. 

The mother also applied around the same time and has yet to get her card either


----------



## Hansov (16 Nov 2004)

I applied way back as well and lo and behold it arrived yesterday.  So the system must be congested!  Bet you'll have it in the post this pm when you get home!!


----------



## Trixie (16 Nov 2004)

*;o)*

hope so Hansov - like waiting for a bus they'll all come at once now that I've asked the question . . .


----------



## my2leftfeet (17 Nov 2004)

*Re: ;o)*

Just thinking about that the other day ... hope mine is one the way too.


----------



## Cahir (17 Nov 2004)

*Re: ;o)*

I applied they day it was launched and got the card over a week ago.  Think I've got over 300 points so far - yay!


----------



## Trixie (17 Nov 2004)

*boo hoo*

Hopeful unlocking of front door last night - boo hoo no sign of my card. 

What I'm wondering about now is what happens to the points I've accumulated on receipts which are only valid for 30 days before I'm supposed to have transferred them to my (as yet) non-existant card . . . if those 30 days are now up are Boots going to be flexible and let me have the points? I think they should as they've obviously been deluged by applications to the extent that their backlog is causing the delay.


----------



## my2leftfeet (17 Nov 2004)

*Re: boo hoo*

When you get your card just ask them to add them on - I'm sure they will be reasonable. would be interested to hear if they're not.


----------



## caroerin (17 Nov 2004)

*Re: boo hoo*

I applied for one as well last week and on the application form it states that it could take up to 2 weeks to receive it.


----------



## Trixie (17 Nov 2004)

*2 weeks - I wish*

Don't have a problem waiting 2 wks Caroerin, my problem is that I've been waiting 5 and a half weeks now . . .


----------



## peggybetty (18 Nov 2004)

*Re: 2 weeks - I wish*

I've been waiting since the second day of their card campaign too. Friends who applied after me got theirs already.

Sad state of affairs when I'm watching the post for a Boots card......better than a penalty points letter I suppose.

Think I'll go into Boots tomorrow & ask the story


----------



## Trixie (19 Nov 2004)

*1 arrived*

My mother's arrived this morning (she applied on day it was launched). She is sooo well trained she rang me in work to let me know but has refused to go down to my gaf and see whether mine is there . . . this is a bit sad I know


----------



## Trixie (1 Dec 2004)

*Further update*

8.5 weeks in and still no sign of my card. Spoke to someone in a store who agreed there had been a huge backlog but thought I should probably have got mine by now. She advised me to ring the number on the application form - 1890200085, which I did today. they could not find me in the system and I had to apply again over the phone with this lady. she said if I had any jproblem getting outstanding points added to the card which I eventually receive it that I can ring them again and they can add the points to it. So fingers crossed that it's 2nd time lucky!


----------



## my2leftfeet (2 Dec 2004)

*Re: Further update*

Haven't received mine yet either


----------



## joel (3 Dec 2004)

*Re: Further update*

Hi,
You can apply online if you want, here is the link, www.boots.ie/help/adcard_roi_apply.jsp

Thks 
Joel


----------



## Monsieur Bond (13 Dec 2004)

*Re: Further update*

Mine just arrived, after filling out the application form at the start of November.

Mind you, they got my first initial wrong, but then my handwriting can be tad illegible at the best of times...


----------



## Trixie (21 Dec 2004)

*At last,*

having originally applied on 9/10/04 and having to apply again after 8.5 weeks waiting my card finally arrived yesterday - just have to get into a store and get all my receipts credited to it now! Happy Christmas!!


----------



## aircobra19 (27 May 2007)

Anyone have an updated link to an online boots card for Ireland?


----------

